# Anyone running 19inch rims?



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone running 19 inch rims? If so what your wheels config. and I'd really like o know how the ride differed afterwards. I 'm lookin to step up from the stock 17's and can go 18 inch ie. 245 or 235 45 18 OR if 19...perhaps 235 40 19...??? I'm prolly not going to lower the car...

Thanks


----------

